# 93' Altima what can i do to wake it up a lil more



## IANCOLE (Jul 10, 2004)

*93' Altima ANYONE HAVE IDEAS TO GET SOME MORE HP?*

I love my Altima. 5spd only real way to drive. I love it bc its not a HONDA. All I have done to it is..magnaflow exhaust, K&N air filter, bosh 4+ spark plugs, bosh performance wires, and I lowered it 1.25 inches with ebatch shocks and struts. I'm really having a hard time finding engine mods for it and I dont want any other car. Could I get some help please. Just tell me what to do bc I'm wanting to be able to make people believe that nissan is better than honda.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Click here for all of your answers...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

And don't tell everyone to F*** HONDA either.

I see you edited your post.


----------



## IANCOLE (Jul 10, 2004)

I see you edited your post.[/QUOTE]
Ya ur right i did edit it bc i wanted to change the name but it didnt work out.


----------



## IANCOLE (Jul 10, 2004)

i clicked on the link u put and i searched and i got nowhere


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what you need to do is go to www.google.com and type in the make/model/year of your car along with " performance". that should be a little more helpful.


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

that was kinda funny, but uncalled for.what's with the vulgar language? any altima people out there, probably lots.i guess everyones a dick around here though nobody wants to give some solid information on the easiest/stoopidest questions.

i dont know what teh hell you could put on a altima why dont you actually go out and look for some.the internet has feelings too!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i edited those posts because i will not have noob bashing and general whoring in my forums. 
and IANCOLE, i answered your pm about altima mods and the questions about my altima. 
hey krusty, in case you havent noticed, two of the mods in here, myself and ka24tech both have altimas that are modded and both decently quick. its not that we are dicks and dont like to answer questions - its quite the opposite. its the reason that we were asked to be mods in the first place. we just dont always have the time to monitor these boards on an all day basis.


----------



## IANCOLE (Jul 10, 2004)

I have done that with yahoo & google, i typed in all my cars info and just got about the same from both..nothing. i was just wondering if anyone had any ideas or any sites that they knew of that would help me.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

www.southwestautoworks.com for parts. customaltima as you already know. this forum and others can help you out too. it just takes a lot of reading and patience.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would also like to point out that 
Jim Wolf Technology www.jimwolftechnology.com , 
Stillen www.stillen.com ,
Performance Nissan www.performancenissanparts.com

as well as others have parts for the Altima to be a little more peppy.
You have a good start but I would recommend an upgraded ECU as the next thing...
I'm sorry that I haven't been able to get on here as often as I would like to but I will make an effort to be here daily...

Troy


----------

